# Sardines in tomato sauce



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Sorry i'm probably asking loads of questions that have been asked a million times over...

I read somewhere that cats go mad for sardines in tomato sauce so i've just given my 2 a tin between them. I'm now reading that the tomato sauce is toxic to cats and can make them really poorly. Is that just scare mongering or should i be concerned?

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

My cat loves it but she only had some on the off chance that my dad had baught it for himself and she went mad when he opened the tin. I wouldnt buy it for her as a meal though.


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry i forgot to say, i'm not planning on using it as a meal. It was just a one off treat.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I dont see it would hurt if its a small amount, didnt do Princess any harm but every cat is different.


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

LouLatch said:


> I dont see it would hurt if its a small amount, didnt do Princess any harm but every cat is different.


Aww thanks. I'm sure they'll be fine. I'm still a bit neurotic cos i'm new to it all


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

You may find that it makes them a little loose in the poo department as they are very good at helping to unblock a blocked cat 

Only one of mine likes them and will have a little bit as a treat but I try to get a piece without too much sauce on, but they are fine for an *occasional* treat.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

A tiny bit as an occasional treat should be fine. I have not met one cat who doesn't go crazy for sardines or pilchards in tomato sauce. For this reason, it is my preferred bait for trapping feral cats.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You haven't met my cat Minnie then. Not only are sardines in tomato sauce poison, so is tuna in spring water, so are Dreamies, so is cooked chicken... Prawns are fine though!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> A tiny bit as an occasional treat should be fine. I have not met one cat who doesn't go crazy for sardines or pilchards in tomato sauce. For this reason, it is my preferred bait for trapping feral cats.


Ha! mine won't touch the stuff!!
But then again they turn their noses up at smoked salmon, fussy beggars


----------

